# ENGINE HOUSE CONSTRUCTION PROJECT - Plastic Sign Board



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I just completed my first project using the plastic corrugated sign board. At least that's what I call it. It's the type of sign material that a lot of the political posters we see in our front yards are made of. One thing I like about the material is it's ribbing. Since it's corrugated, it has a natural rib, or wave, which when painted looks very similar to the ribbed metal siding used on a lot of buildings. 


It was very easy to work with. It only requires a sharp knife and good glue, which I use E-6000. It's very light, so it has to be attached to a heavy base to prevent it from blowing away. I attached it to painted Cement Board. I have no idea how it will hold up, so if anyone has worked with this before and has had some out in the environment for a while, I would enjoy some feedback. 


I'm also looking for an idea on what I can use for Roof Vents. 



















Regards, 

Mark

President and Chief Engineer MM&G

http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Great Job, looks real nice, gotta love sign boards.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 

Scale Arts has a few different roof vents, chimneys, and other appliances. http://www.scaleartmodels.com/page7a.html 

Mike


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice building. Some railway company signs can brighten things up a bit. 

Again a political sign used in a good way ;-)


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Paulus,
I plan on putting a few things on yet. The biggest will be a sign for the "MM&G Railroad". So it's not 100% complete, but close.
Mark


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Use something like this to put a finishing touch to a roof.

It helps keep water from getting into your model.













Link to one of my pages. 

Using Plastic Cardboard


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Do they sell the Brita water filter system in your area ? 


I've considered using the retired, emptied filters cutdown as a roof venting sys They're circular, white, with thin openings some screening can be inserted into them to prevent critters in entering your bldg after the days work. 
This link will hopefully show ya what I'm talking about (3 filters in a row ?) ; http://www.instructables.com/image/...refill-a-disposable-Brita-brand-water-pit.jpg
Oh yeah at the widest, they're about 2" dia. !


doug c 


p.s. additionally when after 8 wks we pull out the tired old filter, let it dry out, cut off the bottom scrned ends and empty the small size charcoal into a olde measuring cup then I run down the centreline of my track as a ballast enhancement sometimes it has starting turning green if left in the filter receptacles for a while so it simulates not greasy but grassy/mossy centreline ballast ! The scrned ends go in the garbage and the rest of the filter which is a recycable #5 goes into the blue recycling bin !


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Yogi, Any plans to be at either of the two california shows this year?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice. Best part about using the sign board it's free. I pick them up after elections are over. Later RJD


----------

